# Windows Media Player in Java?



## funghetto (16. Jan 2006)

gibt es die moeglichkeit, durch einer eingabe z.b. musik in einem applet, dass es dann den windows media player startet mit einem song??

wenn, ja wie ist dies dann moeglich??


mfg.
fungho 8)


----------



## The_S (16. Jan 2006)

Warum spielst du die Musik nicht in deinem eigenen Programm ab?

Ohne weiteres geht das nicht.


----------



## MPW (16. Jan 2006)

funghetto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gibt es die moeglichkeit, durch einer eingabe z.b. musik in einem applet, dass es dann den windows media player startet mit einem song??
> 
> wenn, ja wie ist dies dann moeglich??
> 
> ...



Also aus dem Aopplet geht das nicht, aus einer Standalone schon...

Ich wuerde auch sagen, spiel das Ding doch selber ab. Wie man das macht, findet man in jedem Javabuch.


----------



## TRunKX (17. Jan 2006)

..hmm mit nem Consolen Aufruf geht das auch. Dann sollte das auch das apllet können. Aber wie schon erwähnt es gibt die Klassen schreib dir was was kann was du brauchst das bracuht auch weniger Speicher.


----------



## MPW (17. Jan 2006)

TRunKX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..hmm mit nem Consolen Aufruf geht das auch. Dann sollte das auch das apllet können. Aber wie schon erwähnt es gibt die Klassen schreib dir was was kann was du brauchst das bracuht auch weniger Speicher.



Ein Applet kann wohl kaum ein Programm auf einem Lokalen System zugreifen...


----------



## The_S (18. Jan 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> TRunKX hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



richtig, dazu müsste man es signieren. Außerdem isses dann nicht gerade Plattformunabhängig.


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2006)

Das sinnvollste wird wohl java.applet.AudioClip sein - zumindest sofern es keine Gründe gibt, weshalb es der WMP sein muss.


----------



## MPW (19. Jan 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sinnvollste wird wohl java.applet.AudioClip sein - zumindest sofern es keine Gründe gibt, weshalb es der WMP sein muss.



[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]100% Zustimmung![/schild]


----------



## kfedder (1. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich stehe gerade auch vor dem Problem mit dem WMP. 

Daher würde ich gerne die Klassen der MS JVM einsetzen
(com.ms.com.* und com.ms.activeX.*),allerdings im Sun JRE 1.4.x+ 

Das Applet ist signiert und es soll auch nur unter Windows laufen.

Allerdings bekomme ich beim starten einen "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError:".

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.

Gruß

Kai


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

kfedder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Daher würde ich gerne die Klassen der MS JVM einsetzen
> (com.ms.com.* und com.ms.activeX.*),allerdings im Sun JRE 1.4.x+


Was willst du mit dem Mist?
Die M$-VM ist bewiesenermaßen unsicher und inkompatibel.
Die Klassen wirst du in einer SUN-VM auch gar nicht zum Laufen bringen.


----------



## Guest (1. Mrz 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kfedder hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich suche eine möglichkeit, WMA-Stream in einem Java-Applet abzuspielen. 

Kai


----------



## Wildcard (1. Mrz 2007)

Ein PlugIn für JMF besorgen/schreiben.
Ansonsten sehe ich da schwarz.


----------

